# Hub Motors



## moben44146 (Sep 30, 2020)

Are there any side by side thorough reviews for for different hub motor options?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope,

They should work for an on road bike or trike,

most aren’t too swift once you get to 4 wheels and off road


----------

